# How I got my first projector



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Back in the fall of 2009, I was considering buying a projector for our basement multi-purpose area to replace a 58" Panny Plasma. I certainly had the wall space. Anyway, after researching, I just decided it was more money than I wanted to spend at the time. Even the the best priced 720 models were going for around $700, + the price of a screen = more than I wanted to spend.

Anyway, a few months later and a few weeks before Christmas, I found myself in a Best Buy just looking around, and I noticed a Mitsubishi HC1500 sitting behind the counter with an "Open Box" sticker, which read, '$239, no box, no remote.' I asked an associate what the deal was, and he did not know, he said it just showed up there. I asked if would turn it on to see if worked. He did, and it did. I then asked if he could check the # of hours on the bulb. It turned out to be 0. There was also a remote next to it that looked like it was a match for the projector. Sure enought, it was. I asked if he could hold it, while I checked to see if it would work in my room.

I then checked, and based on where I could mount it, it would project a screen of approximately 100". I went back the next day and bought it. 

I then purchased a $35 mount, and with the help of a friend, built a screen made out of BOC. I also had to buy a long enough HDMI cable, but all in all it cost about $350. When people see it, they cannot not believe how much I paid.

I have since replaced the DIY BOC screen (it was a bit too big for the image), with a DIY Melamine screen, spray painted with RL-MaxxMudd v.2. This screen is a big improvement, as the image now fits perfectly and has more of a '3d' effect. Both my wife and young kids noticed - and that is saying something.

Just thought I would share this fun little story.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! With regards to the zero hours on the bulb, that is easily rest within the menu system. So there may have actually been a few hours on the bulb. I doubt there would have been a lot though, unless it was a return. :huh:

RL-MaxxMudd v.2? I've never gotten around to trying these formulas from avs. Given their track record though, it's probably not too good. :rolleyesno: Do you see any hot spotting? I actually have some paint that Roland (MMan) mixed up himself. I have yet to do anything with it though, other than to confirm it is nowhere near neutral.


----------



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats a great deal, I am about to purchase my projector also. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Mechman, I have not noticed any hotspotting. IS there something I should look for? I sprayed the paint on useing several light coatings. Also, the projected image looks excellent to me, and it keeps its good appearance even when I view at an angle. What it does particularly well is sports viewing in ambient light conditions. That is the most noticeable improvement to me over my previous BOC screen. ALso, after I finished the screen, both my wife and kids mentioned that the image looked 3D. My wife rarely mentions anything about my AV hobby, so for her to notice something - I was pleased.

Anyway, I'm no expert, and it may be no good, but again, to me, it looks better than the plain BOC. Before I changed, I compared the BOC with the plain melamine board with no paint, and could not tell any difference in the image. After the paint was complete and dry, I put up the plain piece of melamine I had sawed off to see if I could tell a difference. While subtle, in ambient conditions, the image is noticeably more washed out with the unpainted board. It's not a big difference, but it is noticeable. The other area where I noticed a difference was when the lights were off, and there was scene with a lot of black. The painted screen definately appeared 'blacker'. Again, not a big difference, but noticeable.

Other than the above, I have nothing else to compare my screen with, and I certainly do not have any measuring equipment. I did re-calibrate my projector after painting it, and it resulted in just a couple very minor adjustments.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Auge when you get some time post up some pictures. I have wanted to find a cheap projector like that, but have been unsuccessful to date. I already have a 92" screen built that is some what portable and I can hang outside to watch games in the summer. I borrow a projector now but it is only a 4x3 with Standard def, ie not good but free when I need it.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Sully, better than posting pictures, you're more than welcome to come by sometime to see it for yourself. I have a demo disc with many great scenes, or feel free to bring your own demo material. The kids are on spring break starting Friday and running all next week, so I plan to take a few days off and would have some time.


----------



## Ericglo (Apr 11, 2009)

I found my first couple of pjs on surplus auction sites. I paid IIRC about $120 a piece for two NEC PG9s. I have bought several more CRT pjs. My last score was four Barco 909s.


----------



## auge.dog (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, here's a picture. Not the greatest, but it's my first attempt at this. Anyway, Iput up the slice of plain melamine board about 1/4 from the right to try to show the difference, but the picture does not do it justice.


----------

